# BuyVM humor



## NodeBytes (Aug 4, 2013)

Anyone else see this under the ArchLinux tab?



> ArchLinux & ArchLinux based distributions.
> 
> *These are currently unsupported as we have no one on staff that is a masochist*.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 4, 2013)

Check the BSD tab <_<

>_>

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 4, 2013)

We have... feelings.. about Arch and Slackware >_>


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah, I've seen that before. Typical BuyVM style, gotta love it 

There's also "No one uses slackware anymore. Not even Bob."


----------



## Francisco (Aug 4, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> We have... feelings.. about Arch and Slackware >_>


Same with Gentoo >_>

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 4, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Same with Gentoo >_>
> 
> 
> Francisco


I like Gentoo   I just havent been able to convert you and bz over yet.  But I can be patient... I got you both from CentOS to Debian... Ill get you to Gentoo yet :3


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 4, 2013)

And... Now you got me to login back into the panel just to realize this.  

Pretty hilarious.  Although one thing that semi-bothered me was that the Turnkey Linux installations all had the right logos but the other OSes did not have any logos at all.  Just the stallion logo with it's majestic hair.  

Also, why doesn't the stallion all face the same direction!  The logo on the top left corner is facing left but the favicon is facing right and so is most of the other stallion pictures!  **Not really OCD just pointing every single detail out*


----------



## Francisco (Aug 4, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> And... Now you got me to login back into the panel just to realize this.
> 
> Pretty hilarious.  Although one thing that semi-bothered me was that the Turnkey Linux installations all had the right logos but the other OSes did not have any logos at all.  Just the stallion logo with it's majestic hair.
> 
> Also, why doesn't the stallion all face the same direction!  The logo on the top left corner is facing left but the favicon is facing right and so is most of the other stallion pictures!  **Not really OCD just pointing every single detail out*


I've not had a chance to make the images but it's on my todo list for tonight most likely  I'll also fix the pony head direction since I noticed that the other day.

Tonight i've been working on per-VM IPV6 /64 subnets.

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 4, 2013)

> Also, why doesn't the stallion all face the same direction!  The logo on the top left corner is facing left but the favicon is facing right and so is most of the other stallion pictures!


Mostly because we felt the right-facing image with the Stallion text looked a little... off.  So we left-faced it for the title (and it looks like Fran picked that for his avatar >_>) - the right-facing Stallion is just the default 'no image yet' 



> but the other OSes did not have any logos at all


Nobody liked my icons (various Gentoo icons for everything >_>), so we're waiting on Fran to pick out the ones he wants to use :3


----------



## SonicVPS (Aug 5, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> I like Gentoo   I just havent been able to convert you and bz over yet.  But I can be patient... I got you both from CentOS to Debian... Ill get you to Gentoo yet :3


To be fair, you don't need much persuading to go from CentOS --> Debian.


----------



## Tux (Aug 5, 2013)

SonicVPS said:


> To be fair, you don't need much persuading to go from CentOS --> Debian.


But Gentoo is better


----------



## Wintereise (Aug 5, 2013)

>Gentoo >Better

This is one of the few cases where 'u wot m8' is justified.


----------



## Tux (Aug 5, 2013)

Wintereise said:


> >Gentoo >Better
> 
> This is one of the few cases where 'u wot m8' is justified.


If I wasn't on mobile I'd word it more sarcastically.


----------



## Wintereise (Aug 5, 2013)

Lol, fair enough.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Hell. OS/2 ftw! Or Windows ME! Way better than your "Linux" hippie FOSS stuff!


----------



## Slownode (Aug 6, 2013)

I wonder which host here will have Minix first.

It's only a few releases until it's good enough for simple things... and it's soo small you could run it on 4MB RAM... no space to do anything though. lol


----------

